# My wife's big black snapper



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

OK so today I realized I had married my soulmate indeed.
We hit pcola pass at about 11 am and it was sporty.
I say "Want to go bar hop or do you want to fish?"
She says .....
"Let's fish.." I love that woman.

Tooled out to the only super secret numbers I have in Florida waters. Blackwater bridge rubble. 

Took two tries but got on anchor and .... wham!! Snappa! First one is just legal at 17 but is tagged? In the box and fish more. The wave height is 2 to 4 as promised but we are on the hook so fish away. Live pinfish are getting hammered by short triggers. 

Then another snapper at 18". And we get some company. They immediately hook up with nice snappa, using dead bait looks like mackeral. Get rocked a coupla of times then the wife hooks up with a big bite. Turned out to be a big black snapper. Bonus fish!

Got our RS limit and headed in to nice seas. Thanks Florida for extending the season.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

must be nice !!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice! Congratulations to your bride...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Just emailed the tag number to the FWC folks. The website says I get a t-shirt. With my luck will prolly get a ticket for something. Oh well, doing my part.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> Just emailed the tag number to the FWC folks. The website says I get a t-shirt. With my luck will prolly get a ticket for something. Oh well, doing my part.


nope you'll get a t-shirt, it might take a while to come in but you'll get one. I've got 5 or so


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's a stud !! good fish.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That is a stud Black Snapper! I enjoy a post with a good write up and pics. It's even better to see the fish with nice color on them showing that they were Iced down properly. I know you and your wife will enjoy eating those nice firm fillets. Nothing worse than filleting mushy fish that weren't iced down properly, except eating them of course.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

When I read the title I thought....... never mind.. I am just going to get in trouble

Nice snapper


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

very nice black snap


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work for sure & thanks for sharing.
enjoy those vittles


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

spike said:


> When I read the title I thought....... never mind.. I am just going to get in trouble
> 
> Nice snapper



Same here... everytime i see it pop up i have a smile. Props on title hjorgan..:thumbup:


----------



## Boyeasdad (Nov 10, 2011)

Great haul. Did the same week before last with the wife, other than my Son she is my favorite fishing partner.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice report, it's nice to see a good women beside you!


----------

